# Gary Fisher Grateful Dead Hoo Koo E Koo



## Phoenix666 (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo , verkaufe mein geliebtes Gary Fisher Grateful Dead Hoo Koo E Koo ( limitierte Edition ) mit Rock Shox Judy Race 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gary-Fisher-Grat...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Phoenix666 (16. Mai 2008)

Habe eben herrausgefunden das von dem Rad nur 750 Stück gebaut wurden   in USA werden da horende Preise gezahlt . Bin ja mal gespannt was sich da tut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czahn (11. August 2009)

Hallo Phoenix666,
ein etwas älterer Topic, ich weiss.
Ich besitze ebenfalls eines dieser seltenen Grateful Dead - Hoo Koo E Koo's !

Auch ich trenne mich nur ungern von dem Bike ! 

Nichts desto trotz würde mich mal interessieren, was der Verkauf so gebracht hat ?! Die Auktion ist leider nicht mehr einsehbar.

Danke und gruß
Christof Zahn


----------

